# "Period" and pregnant



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

So-- I had a very light period this month, shorter than normal and lighter than normal. I use a Diva Cup, so I am very aware of how much, color, etc. and this month was, well, different. Much lighter flow, darker in color, thicker/more mucusy, and shorter. I usually have a 7 day very heavy period, this was 4 and pretty light, very light for me. But it was on time, my normal 35 day cycle. I didn't think much about it, I've always been somewhat irregular in my cycles and flow. However, I had a drink tonight, a hard lemonade, and it just tasted bad, like I could taste the alcohol, which was my first sign I was preggo with DS at about 6 weeks, I tasted the alcohol in a beer. I had been on birth control then, and off of it, and hadn't gotten my cycles back, so I didn't know timing.

Anyway, I started thinking back and realized that I've had leg cramps and restless legs, which tend to be a PG symptom for me, as well as headaches and nausea in the last couple weeks. I've just felt off and kept telling DH that I was coming down with something. But work has been super stressful, and I'm pretty wrung out, so I just chalked it all up to that. I was SURE I was pregnant last month, just sure. It wasn't likely, as we did use a condom, but certainly possible, we weren't, umm..., as careful as we could have been







during the deed and started w/o protection. But I had really sore nipples, which isn't normal for me, but they went away. The pain that is, not the nipples! And I had to pee alot.

I know that you can't truly have a period while pregnant, but I have heard of women having cycles that were close in time to their periods, especially early on. This did not happen with my three other pregnancies, two to term and a m/c in between my DC. I'll test tomorrow, but I wanted opinions! If I was PG, I would be due in late April, around 6 weeks PG. What do you think? I am stressing for nothing? What are the odds that my 4 day light flow "period" wasn't truly a period?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

TEST! what are you waiting for?!


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

I had a really light flow 4 day period in July, and had had a lot of "pregnancy symptoms", but a blood test a week later was negative. (A test a month later was positive)

Eta: has me wondering now, how far along I really am...


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
TEST! what are you waiting for?!

I DID test just before I started my period, it was negative, I started my period and forgot all about it. Then, I started thinking about how I was feeling and began wondering... I didn't make it out to the store today, I am going to tomorrow for sure, as we have company coming for lunch. So, I will test... I just wanted to be told that I surely wasn't pregnant! This is not in our current cards, although certainly wouldn't be the end of the world!


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Same thing happened to me before .... pregnant. Sorry not to offer reassurance, but I'd definitely test.

Good luck!


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh the irony. I was just going to post this almost identical situation I'm going through AGAIN. I've done the research on it. It is possible to have what's called decidual bleeding which is a period like bleeding that some women experience monthly while pregnant. (It isn't harmful to the baby.) Some get it for the first few months and others continue getting it the duration of the pregnancy. The crazy thing that I noticed when I was trolling the net last year is that I noticed a correlation between this specific type of bleeding and negative bfps for blood and urine.

This time, I refuse to go for bloodwork (already got bfns with my IC's and won't take another). I don't have insurance and don't want to spend the money the test considering the btdt of last year. I'm still watching what's going on, but this light period has got me on edge. Also, this is my first month temping and my temp seems to be doing some kind of one degree a day descent, but is still technically in a triphasic state if I ignore this questionable blood which isn't looking like AF (normal time though). The good thing is that I have an appt. for an annual and hopefully some light can be shed on the situation. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! The aggravation.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, I just tested and got a BFN! (I'm rather relieved, although secretly, would have been pretty happy to be PG again!)

sbilady, you make me nervous with the negative blood and urine comment.... I surely don't feel right, but am assuming I'm just run down from work, life stress, etc. Thinking I could be PG and continue to test negative freaks me out! I had negative urine tests, and a really faint positive with DD. I demanded a blood test, after being told that the tests were 99% accurate and I was surely not pregnant by the doctor, my blood work was positive at just shy of 6 weeks. With DS, I got a positive right away but I was about 6 1/2 weeks when I tested, so I was further along.

Sbilady- when in your research did a positive finally show? This didn't happen with my other pregnancies! Good luck to you









And thanks to everyone for your advice and input, I'll reply if anything changes!


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery* 
Well, I just tested and got a BFN! (I'm rather relieved, although secretly, would have been pretty happy to be PG again!)

sbilady, you make me nervous with the negative blood and urine comment.... I surely don't feel right, but am assuming I'm just run down from work, life stress, etc. Thinking I could be PG and continue to test negative freaks me out! I had negative urine tests, and a really faint positive with DD. I demanded a blood test, after being told that the tests were 99% accurate and I was surely not pregnant by the doctor, my blood work was positive at just shy of 6 weeks. With DS, I got a positive right away but I was about 6 1/2 weeks when I tested, so I was further along.

Sbilady- when in your research did a positive finally show? This didn't happen with my other pregnancies! Good luck to you









And thanks to everyone for your advice and input, I'll reply if anything changes!

Hmm....If my memory serves me correctly, I'm thinking maybe around 4 months. I distinctly remember one woman whose pg was only confirmed by ultrasound. Also, not to alarm you, but there are very rare stories of women who never knew until the labor pains came (all of them weren't new moms either). Pretty interesting stuff.


----------

